# 1949 JC Higgins deluxe question!



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 22, 2013)

I picked up this nice boy this weekend and it appears to be all original except I'm not too sure about the seat. I have seen another model like this with the same seat but maybe a Higgins expert can help me with my question.
Thanks!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice find and nice OG bike, what a Great score Celeste!!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 22, 2013)

That's a beauty!! I'm not sure on that one but I've had two Jetflows and they both had Troxel seats with crashrails. What's the bike behind your Higgins?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 22, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> That's a beauty!! I'm not sure on that one but I've had two Jetflows and they both had Troxel seats with crashrails. What's the bike behind your Higgins?




The catalogue picture I have doesn't show a crashrail but the seat does look a little smaller. The bicycle behind the Higgins is another I may be purchasing. It's a repainted Hawthorne.


----------



## stoney (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice find, the seat looks right to me. Another maroon bike, love maroon.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 22, 2013)

It doesn't look like it's skiptooth though...


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 22, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> It doesn't look like it's skiptooth though...




I just noticed that. Did these models come non-skiptooth?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 22, 2013)

I also have this photo which shows the build exactly like my bicycle.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Higginsforever / gene*

Gene should know, he's the Higgins expert.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 22, 2013)

*very nice.*



Bicycle Belle said:


> I just noticed that. Did these models come non-skiptooth?




skip tooth or 1/2 pitch,its a nice one good find,belle.:o


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 22, 2013)

The 48/49 Higgins that I recently sold to a member here was not skip tooth as well. Ive also had prewar Elgins that were not skip tooth so its not surprising to see a post war deluxe Higgins equipped this way. The 48/49 I owned also had that same seat but in black.
-Brian


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 22, 2013)

My '56 Jetflow is skiptooth.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oooooh, I do like the '49s.. That's a nice one Celeste, great find! 
Your seat is correct for the bike, but the black Troxel with or without wear tabs was also used on this model. 
The only thing that looks incorrect to me on your bike is the white base on the batwing light.. It should be maroon to match the fender.

Here's a hi-res copy of the B/W pic -






The 1950 Catalog illustration also depicts your seat -





As you can see, my '48 has the black Troxel and all my early '50s Deluxe models have the tan Troxels with wear tabs. The crash-rail seats came later, first on the '54 100, then on the '55 - '58 Deluxe models (Jet Flow). All postwar JCH Deluxe models were available with 1" or 1/2" pitch, sometimes determined by which rear hub you ordered -


----------

